# Litters 7 and 8 :)



## Serena

A few pics of the latest litters 

No. 7:
I LOVE the ones with more white and the fine pattern  I tried to sexe only girls, but I think I ended up with 5 girls and one boy. not that bad though ^^ I'm getting there 
Can't wait for the coat types to show in this litter. 

















No. 8, the litter of my black tan doe with the nice chocolate male:
I'm guessing 2.3


----------



## Seafolly

BEAUTIFUL. I do so wish I could adopt one. But know I'm admiring from afar.  I've got to get a variegated in my mix some time in the future. Interesting what's going on with the markings on the right pinky. Very cool.


----------



## andypandy29us

they are all adorable x


----------



## besty74

gorgeous, i love the pattern


----------



## Serena

thank you guys 
the white mark on the one baby is only the reflexion of the camera flash in the bowl. it would be too cool if it was a real mark.
I'm wondering how the pattern in variegated mice is inherited. If there's k-factors involved like in pied mice...
I think I might have to do a few more pairings with this pattern. i know it causes aenemic babies in homozygous form, but I'm not really concerened about that tbh, because I reduce litters on day one or two anyways, and they are born vital and don't seem to pose a threat to the mother during birth.


----------



## Serena

*bounces up and down*
Picture time 

































a black one! and its a doe ^^
























the girls 









the boys


----------



## Serena

I'm just gonna add litter no 9 in this thread 


















due any day now. I take bets on the number of pinkies


----------



## andypandy29us

I think there will be 9 as its litter number 9  and 7 will be does


----------



## Seafolly

Serena! We were almost litter buddies again! Mine gave birth 11:30 pm last night finishing about two hours later. 

I so look forward to all your baby posts.  I know I have black in my litter and thought about culling them but it's interesting you seem to be happy about black! One local breeder was telling me she always has to cull her blacks due to the lack of interest.  I think they're lovely though. I love that shot of the black doe with the blue and chocolate (?)


----------



## Serena

cool, how many are there?

I reall like the black ones. especially black tan. but so far I only had chocs, so it's sth new ^^
the 4 other babies are all chocs i think. never had blue pop up so far.


----------



## Seafolly

Not sure, haha. When I discovered them there were three. Before i fell asleep beside the tank there were six. And now there are at least ten. I'm waiting for her to take a break so I can weigh them. :S So much for a light cull.

I really warmed to blue, particularly with a satin coat. Liquid silver.  Chocolate will always be my favourite. Fortunately my blue girl is so muddied by the beige that in the sunlight she looks a bit chocolate, haha. Well yay for new colours!  I will likely never pick a colour, just coat type. Variety is far too fun!


----------



## Serena

It's at least 15 babies. I haven't taken them out yet, just countet through the bottom of the box, so it is possible I missed 1 or more.
I'm glad they are fertile, but that's a bit much ^^

I wonder if I could foster 1 or two to my other doe that just had 5. they are 11 days old now, but otherwise I'd cull them.


----------



## Seafolly

15!! Oh my word! And here I am panicking about 11. Only in that I'm scared she will cull for me as mine are too small.

I'd foster.


----------



## Pamplemousse

I already thought litter 7 was totally awesome after the first pic...now they've developed into little curlies!? They're too perfect! Stop having perfect mice that aren't mine!


----------



## Seafolly

Pamplemousse said:


> I already thought litter 7 was totally awesome after the first pic...now they've developed into little curlies!? They're too perfect! Stop having perfect mice that aren't mine!


Hahaha my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Serena

not perfect at all. pet-type with mediocre curls that will vanish in a few weeks if they're anything like their parents ^^


----------



## Serena

it wasn't 15 babies. it was 19 in the end. I left 7 with momma, fostered 5 to the other mum and culled the rest


----------



## Seafolly

My jaw just hit the floor. 19! I've...I can't even imagine. How do the babies look?


----------



## Serena

well, they are small, pink and they squeak ^^
Their weight varied between ~1g and 1.4 g


----------



## besty74

i have pet types that are curly like that when young but by about 8/9 weeks it grows out, but they always keep a fluffiness that none of the other mice have, i think its lovely especially in the satin variety.


----------



## Serena

fostering didn't work out. they cleaned and warmed the babies, but obviously the wrong female chose to stay in the nest all the time and they didn't get any milk (but I know she will be a fab mom). 1 was already gone. 
I put the rest with the real mom again and will have a look tomorrow and see if I need to cull them or what I will do.
probably the other litter is just too old :/


----------



## Seafolly

Oh I'm sorry.  I hope the birth mother fills 'em up!


----------



## Serena

weirdly enough I have no big problem with culling pinkies (well, it's not pleasant, but its manageable), but this situation is kinda hard for me :/


----------



## Seafolly

There should probably be some section of the forum for therapy sessions, pep talks, you know.  Which part? Finding the dead baby or struggling with keeping the selected ones alive?


----------



## Serena

the part with the neglected babies. They are just poor little things and seeing them starving defo is not nice.
as long as they are in this world they should have everything they need.


----------



## Seafolly

*hugs* I hear ya. Before my cull last night I had the boys all bundled in a warm cloth in my lap all toasty and happy. But so long as you're doing everything you can to help their chances, well, it's the best they can hope for! I'm somewhat anxiously watching a couple of small does (I kept four) and not being able to do much but hope they catch up is not fun.


----------



## Serena

Good news: all the remaining babies seem to be doing finde  I removed 4 more (looked like boys), so now she's left with 7.

and: a few new pictures from the other two litters 
I really really really like the variegated ones. 






























(more pics: http://www.dbsw.de/bilder/Mice/#Litter07 )

the selfs/tans:
























my favourite- the black doe


----------



## Seafolly

Oh curls. Just what I needed this morning.


----------



## Serena

happy and full of milk 
And starting to show pigment. I wonder if the lighter one will catch up or if there's a recessive/dilution at work. Eyes are black, though.


----------



## Serena

litter 9- all chocolaty goodness ^^


----------



## Seafolly

Looove the chocolatey goodness


----------



## Serena

from litter 8: a litte blurry, but still ^^















I hope the ears stay big ^^

Litter 9: it's still all 7 of them, 2 are just not in the picture
















me being mean. babyboy is not amused ^^
I hope the turn out as well as their half-siblings


----------



## Seafolly

That one in the middle seems extra milk chocolatey!


----------



## Serena

Just a short update on liter 7, 8 and 9 

Litter 7: 
girls:








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









unhappy mousie ^^
















the longhaired one- hardly a long coat anymore :/
















the variegated works really well with the slight curls

boy: 
















Liter 8:
girls (2 choc selves, 1 black self)































boys (2 choc tans):
























the tan isn't that bad imho

Litter 9:








I have 6 girls left, all tans. they are a little on the smaller side, but not too bad.
I'm thinking of keeping the 2-3 darkest ones for further breeding and getting rid of the light chocs.
















and litter 10 is on its way 








Mum









Dad


----------



## Seafolly

I would happily snatch the light chocolates if I could!  They're lovely.


----------



## Serena

gosh it's been long since I postet here.
I have a few new litters here, but not pictures of all of them.
I planned 4 litters, but sadly, the one with my curly longhair doe didn't work out. The doe got pregnant and had her babies, but I only found 2 and a half dead babies, no live ones 
On the positive side, I can use her as a nanny 

I have a second litter from my argentes with 6 bubs, and I am expecting some satins and longhairs, maybe even satin+ longhair 
She is together in a tank with the curly longhair and I fostered 6 babies from a different litter to them since they both should have milk and can care for them.

3rd and 4th litter are with my nice chocolate buck.
one is with his sister. I wanted to see what recessives they carry. obviously there's some c-dilutions at work and a gene for curly fur:
















the whole lot- I didn't cull any. The 4 dark ones are chocs, and I'm really curious to see what the lighter one might be and the two PEs (the spot on the back of one of them is a little wee from a sibling).









that's a few of the black's litter. She had 15 and I fostered 6 with dark eyes to the argente and her friend.
She had some with pink eyes, too, and I know that she could carry c or c(h). so we'll see ^^

So far everything with the fostered bubs looks fine and I hope it stays that way


----------



## Seafolly

So happy to see you posting again! I'm sorry about the failed litter but it looks like you have such great potential with the above babies!


----------



## Serena

thanks 

I have a few this time, where I'm really curious how they will turn out.








the lighter one of those two is one of them. I never had a bub before looking like a mini shar pei. his sibling is perfectly normal.
I don't know if it has to do with the fuzzy fur (curly whiskers) or what genes are at work there. I bought the parents from another breeder and have no idea what they arry, hence the test breeding.
I sent her some pictures, but she seemed to be clueless, too.
Somehow I'm thinking fuzzy hairless, but I hope I'll be proven wrong... although it might be interesting. Never had one of those before.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Seafolly

Oh wow! Keep posting photos - I love anomalies.  A friend of mine breeds rats and she had a stunning looking fuzzy baby that ended up looking like a regular siamese dumbo rex when fully grown but she was so exotic looking earlier in life. Funny how they change!


----------



## Serena

So, a quick update 









the choc self litter- all boys, 3 of them what I think are fuzzy hairless.









with their half-siblings from the black doe in the nest ^^









the part of the black's litter that stayed with mommy- I'm intriqued by the greyish one on the left









and the ones I fostered over to the argente doe and her friend

and last but not least the argentes- a handful of gold- sadly only 1 girl

















the little lady <3









mixed with their foster siblings ^^ I like the contrast in colour XD


----------



## Serena

Pictures, again 









the interesting litter ^^
The other ones are doing well, too, but they are just argente, black and 1 chocolate, so not much to look 
I somehow find this mixed litter far more interesting

















One of the little gremlins. He's just hilarious imho ^^









possibly champaigne?









I'm thinking dove


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery

My argente bubs are the same age as your champagne and looks exactly the same. I'm thinking if that bottom one is dove than the champagne is more likely to be argente, especially if one of the parents is agouti based


----------



## Serena

Well, mum is black, dad is chocolate. no A in sight.
That's why I'm thinking pink eyed chocolate/champagne. But I never had this colour before, so I could get it wrong and it's a discoloured dove or something.

When I got some spare time again I will update the argentes, too.


----------



## Serena

Sadly I can't edit anymore... but here are some pictures, extra-fresh 

the argentes


----------



## Serena

I have to admit, I'm a bit of a picture addict 

















a nice and shiny chocolate self boy, 16 days old

























chocolate fuzzy hairless brother, 16 days old


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















a friend of mine told me the little one looked really evil :lol: 
also 16 days old









and the little one i suspect to be champagne. 13 days old


----------



## WoodWitch

Loving the argente pictures, they are good to see. My line of argentes are doing very badly in that they refuse to breed and those that do breed are cursed with bad mothers. My line is in danger of dying out. Sad 
Nice to see yours though


----------

